# JSF <h:outputText> mit HTML ?



## Guest (10. Dez 2007)

Hallo, 
gibt es eine Möglichkeit innerhalb des Tags <hutputText value="
html>
html>"> html formatierten text auszugeben. ich frage deshalb weil es ja immer heißt man sollte in jsf keine reinen html tags verwenden.


----------



## HLX (11. Dez 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> gibt es eine Möglichkeit innerhalb des Tags <hutputText value="
> html>
> html>"> html formatierten text auszugeben.


Bei welcher Variante hast du ein besseres gefühl: HTML im Tag-Attribut oder HTML um das Tag herum?



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich frage deshalb weil es ja immer heißt man sollte in jsf keine reinen html tags verwenden.


Wer sagt das?


----------



## Guest (11. Dez 2007)

Jo, war wohl ziemlich blödsinnig die frage. sorry. denke ist doch eindeutig hier.


----------



## freez (11. Dez 2007)

für sowas gibt es von tomahawk das <t:html> Tag.



> ich frage deshalb weil es ja immer heißt man sollte in jsf keine reinen html tags verwenden


Ja, ich habe damit auch schon meine Probleme gehabt. Auf der sicheren Seite bist du mit <t:html>


----------

